# 93 Altima vibration in the front



## mmcg80 (Dec 20, 2002)

My cousin bought a Nissan Altima 93 GXE, automatic. The car has a strong vibration, if I put the selector in Drive or 1st Gear or 2nd Gear. In R or N the car doesn´t make any type of vibration. My diagnostic is damaged motor mounts or damaged tranny mounts. So anybody can help me? Thanks.


----------

